# build time eines applet



## FilterPunk (18. Jul 2006)

Wie kann ich zur laufzeit aus einem applet heraus, die uhrzeit, zuder das applet compiliert wurde (build time) herausfinden?
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## FilterPunk (18. Jul 2006)

L-ectron-X:  netter Versuch


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jul 2006)

Ihr sollt nicht immer alles gleich lesen. :wink: 
Ich will auch mal in Ruhe etwas entfernen können.  

Zu deiner Frage müsste ich mal die API-Doc wälzen.
Du musst die Datei des Applets herausbekommen, und dann mit lastModified() nach dem Datum fragen.
Kann aber sein, dass das aufgrund der Rechtebeschränkung nicht ganz so einfach wird.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jul 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst die Datei des Applets herausbekommen, und dann mit lastModified() nach dem Datum fragen.
> Kann aber sein, dass das aufgrund der Rechtebeschränkung nicht ganz so einfach wird.


hmmm.... wird dieses Attribut nicht durch den Upload auf den Server gesetzt?  :? 
Glaube nicht das so etwas möglich ist wenn nicht direkt auf dem Server kompiliert wurde...


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jul 2006)

Stimmt, der FTP-Server ersetzt das Datum beim Upload.


----------



## FilterPunk (19. Jul 2006)

Danke L-ectron-X und Wildcard,
ich hatte gestern schon mit getDocumentBase, getFile und lastModified herumexperimentiert. Das klappte aber schon allein wegen der eingeschänkten Appletrechte nicht. Das Problem mit dem FTP-Server wäre für mich nicht so wichtig gewesen, da es mir nicht um die exakte Buildtime geht und der upload bei mir vom Ant-Skript erledigt wird.
Eigentlich möchte ich nur während der Entwicklung meines Applets sicherstellen, dass die diversen Tester das aktuelle Applet testen und nicht versehentlich mit einem Applet aus dem Cache arbeiten (ohne dabei Änderungen, wie z.B. Cache ausschalten auf den Testrechnern vorzuschreiben).
Eine Ausgabe der Buildtime auf der Konsole schien mir als geeignetes Mittel. 
Ich verwende Netbeans 5.5 und habe keine automatische Versionenvergabe gefunden - möchte den Prozess aber auf jeden Fall automatisieren.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine gute Idee, wie ich das trotzdem hinbekomme.
Danke.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jul 2006)

Nimm doch Webstart. Eine lokale Kopie des Programms wird dabei auf der Festplatte angelegt, und beim Aufruf der URL wird die Version überprüft. Sind lokale und externe identisch wird die lokale verwendet, ansonsten die aktuelle heruntergeladen.


----------



## FilterPunk (19. Jul 2006)

Hm Wildcard,
also das Applet wird in einer Webseite verwendet, die von einem Embedded Controller (Coldfire) auf dem eCos läuft, geladen wird. Ich weiss zwar nicht genau wie Webstart funktioniert aber wenn server-seitig irgendwas vorausgesetzt werden muss, dann wird's so für mich nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jul 2006)

Webstart stellt keine besonderen Anforderungen an den Server. Stell's dir einfach vor wie eine lokale Anwendung die sich automatisch updated und über den Webbrowser gestartet wird.


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jul 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Webstart stellt keine besonderen Anforderungen an den Server. Stell's dir einfach vor wie eine lokale Anwendung die sich automatisch updated und über den Webbrowser gestartet wird.



Ja, *über* Webbrowser gestartet, aber nicht *im* Webbrowser. Je nachdem wie das Applet da bisher eingebunden war, kannste das nicht mal eben sinnvoll auf ne unabhängige Anwendung umstellen.

--- 

Ich bin kein Ant-Spezi, aber man kann doch sicher über Ant nen Zähler generieren, den du beim Build integrieren kannst, und sei es auch nur in einer gestgelegten Text-Datei, die mit ins JAR kommt und die du im Applet einlesen und den Inhalt auf Konsole auswerfen kannst, oder?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, *über* Webbrowser gestartet, aber nicht *im* Webbrowser. Je nachdem wie das Applet da bisher eingebunden war, kannste das nicht mal eben sinnvoll auf ne unabhängige Anwendung umstellen


Ja, das stimmt schon. Hängt eben von der Anwendung ab...
Aber da es ja nur darum geht eine aktuelle Version für Tester bereitzustellen sollte in vielen Fällen der Weg über Webstart möglich sein.


----------



## FilterPunk (20. Jul 2006)

Danke Euch.
Ich glaub ich werd's so machen wie AlArenal es vorgeschlagen hat. Das ist 'ne gute Idee, hätte ich auch drauf selbst kommen können.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Jul 2006)

Schreib beim ant-build ne Datei mit nem Counter oder was auch immer und übernimm diesen Wert in den Titel der Anwendung oder so...


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2006)

Papageien-Alarm! 



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin kein Ant-Spezi, aber man kann doch sicher über Ant nen Zähler generieren, den du beim Build integrieren kannst, und sei es auch nur in einer gestgelegten Text-Datei, die mit ins JAR kommt und die du im Applet einlesen und den Inhalt auf Konsole auswerfen kannst, oder?





			
				KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schreib beim ant-build ne Datei mit nem Counter oder was auch immer und übernimm diesen Wert in den Titel der Anwendung oder so...


----------

